# Maker Faire Bay Area - Cal Haunts NorCal



## JeffHaas (Aug 26, 2008)

There will be a nice walk-through booth by the Cal Haunts NorCal at the Maker Faire Bay Area. My wife is helping out on the mad scientist lab by bringing over some of our stuff, since one of the other volunteers ran into a conflict and can't make the setup. So instead of just attending, we'll have stuff on display - a couple of corpses, various bits of lab equipment, etc. I contributed some blinky lights for the "industrial pump" which is a new prop she's putting together for the booth.

The booth will have a Victorian entry and three areas inside! A big step up from last year.

Should be a fun Faire!


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

I'm helping set up there, was chatting with your Mrs's about the mad lab she's doing & looks like it will be really cool set-up, can't wait to get the whole booth all finished today !! Even though it's a rough set up start, we got a lot done ( considering the space that we lost as the MF shrank our spot a bit due to another display mis-planned...) I love the Victorian display - this is my 1st time attending / helping. The CHNC is really going to have an awesome walk-thru booth / displays !!

Hope to see a few members there from here ( working Sat ) & having fun at the CHNC haunt booth and the fair


----------



## JeffHaas (Aug 26, 2008)

The first day of the Maker Faire was great! I got a quick walk-through of the exhibit and stood around talking with people for several minutes later. There was almost always a line of people waiting to go through. And the overall concept of the exhibit fit right into the Faire and it was obvious that people were really enjoying it.

So much other stuff to see...I'm going back tomorrow.


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Yes the booth was a hit, over 2400 people went thru the haunt booth just on Saterday ( not including same persons going back thru more than once ) !! Had a lot of fun talking with people that had no idea that there is a large group of haunters with like minded people like us that did Hallween set ups..... they were very excited that they were not alone & "crazy" as they're family & friends thought they were...LoL

The greatest fun I had was seeing all the little ones that were just in awe at the props & not scared to go thru ! One little girl ( 4-ish yrs old ) kept bring her dad back (7 times) because she wanted to go thru "one more time"...LoL even when things were shutting down, she had to get one last walk-thru... I love it !!

Hoping to get down there today again & help, the whole fair is awesome, highly recommend going to a Maker's Fair if you never have before, your missing out on some really cool stuff !!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Any photos from either day?


----------



## pirate of the caribbean (Mar 17, 2012)

I went. I was short on time, so I saw skulltronix and some other cool stuff. How did I miss your booths???  any pics?


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

pirate of the caribbean said:


> I went. I was short on time, so I saw skulltronix and some other cool stuff. How did I miss your booths???  any pics?


I will have some pics up later this week, Wow sorry you missed us. We were in the main big building next to were Jerry was with Skulltronix. We had a large corner at the rear entrance ( nearest the big parking lot in back )

We had 5749 people come thru the booth ( that's over 5% of the est 100,000 people attending this years Makers Fair !!  

I had a great time meeting like minded people there that had no idea there was a Haunt group.... needless to say we had many new member sign ups !

This was my 1st time at a Makers Fair & as a newer member of CalHaunts NorCal group, I haven't made it to a make-n-take yet, so I really enjoyed meeting the group & helping out. Can't wait for next years !!!!!! 

Hey Pirate of the Caribbean - maybe see you at the Pirate fest in Vallejo next month - I'll be easy to recognize, I'll have my pirate costume on.......LoL


----------

